# SCI versus SLSA



## cmzaha (Jun 24, 2017)

Has anyone used powdered SCI for bath bombs as a replacement for SLSA? I hat having to buy more of each and much prefer purchasing just one. I use SCI for my shampoo bars so that one I really need. Just curious


----------



## Dahila (Jun 24, 2017)

no sci is not good but I used Bioterge AS90, much better bubbles than Slsa price the same , and it is also irritating when you work with it,  The powdered form of SCI would work but it is so expensive   If you try Carolyn please tell about results


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 24, 2017)

Dahila said:


> no sci is not good but I used Bioterge AS90, much better bubbles than Slsa price the same , and it is also irritating when you work with it,  The powdered form of SCI would work but it is so expensive   If you try Carolyn please tell about results


Will let you know since I just ordered 3 lbs of SCI. I do not find any of the powdered surfs inexpensive. Will check out Bioterge thanks for the info. The other problem is that I totally suck at making bath bombs. :headbanging: LOL, usually they end up fizzy powder


----------



## Dahila (Jun 24, 2017)

you will get them in no time,  I believe in you Carolyn.   I would grind the SCI othewise it is not going to work,  what about bath whip where SCI is the main ingredient, what about nice syndet bar where SCi is usually at 30% , it makes incredible syndet bars


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 24, 2017)

Dahila said:


> you will get them in no time,  I believe in you Carolyn.   I would grind the SCI othewise it is not going to work,  what about bath whip where SCI is the main ingredient, what about nice syndet bar where SCi is usually at 30% , it makes incredible syndet bars


I ordered the powder and yes the prills I had I always grind up, it just makes melting so much easier. I have my Moon Cake Press staring at me and daring me to try to make bath bombs with it...We shall see


----------



## Dahila (Jun 24, 2017)

oh moonpress is awesome and so easy to make just keep the mix a bit wetter than for the round ones,  I have so many of them and there is not opportunity to use them.  Today I just sold 4 on Market, it was slow day though.   
I bet is is going to be beautiful please post the pics


----------



## Complexions (Jun 29, 2017)

I find that the SCI is a bit less expensive than the SLSa.   In my bath bombs, I get desirable results (foamy, slows down the fizz a little so the bomb lasts a little bit longer) with SCI, so I use that instead of SLSa.  Unfortunately for bubble bars and bubble frosting, the SCI just doesn't perform as well (less bubbles that only last a couple minutes) so I reserve my supplies of SLSa for those.


----------



## Bunnypenny (Nov 6, 2020)

I am thinking about doing the same thing @cmzaha.  I was wondering how this went for you and if you have any recommendations?  Can I replace 1 for 1 the SLSa with SCI?


----------

